# Looking for a club for the family!!!



## guntrader33 (Feb 2, 2012)

I am looking for a hunting club that is family oriented for my family and me. I will be my wife, 3 kids and me. My wife will only go every now and then if any and the kids only 2 will hunt any as of now, because the are young (2 boys are 6 and 4, and the girl is 2). I have been looking for awhile now for a club and I have not been able to find anything in my area. I am looking for something within a hour or so from Telfair County. If anyone knows of a club or a lease that is like this please let me know and thanks for the help yall.


----------



## guntrader33 (Feb 3, 2012)

Does anyone know where anything is around Telfair County-McRae GA? This is in middle to south GA. Please help me out with this guys i cant go another year with telling my kids that we have no where to hunt again this year. Thanks again for all yalls help!!!! Yall are great!!!!


----------



## guntrader33 (Feb 3, 2012)

ttt


----------



## guntrader33 (Feb 3, 2012)

ttt


----------



## mongocrush1278 (Feb 3, 2012)

If you dont mind hunting Greene County with some Career Firefighters, send me a PM.  We have two spots open.  12 members, 668 acres.  Will be more than glad to talk to you.  Actually going to be down at the club tomorrow after a meeting from 1-4 in Athens.  If you want to meet, give me a call.  I am on duty tonight, will be up til ten.

Thanks,
James Nelson
Red Line Hunt Club - VP
828-674-4452


----------



## guntrader33 (Feb 4, 2012)

please help LOL


----------



## tyler1 (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a club in Hancock County if interested.
Please give me a call at 404-787-6925.
We are a family club where your wife and kids will be welcome.


----------



## talltine (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi have you found any thing yet if not call me we are very family oriented and love to have more kids, my son is 12. We have had our culd for 14years we are located in washington county. Dues are $600 for family membership we have 1000 acres lots of does and some big bucks. a moderate quality standard 6 point or better outside the ears.joey423 645 7748 come join us for some great family hunting and fun. we have 4 shooting houses that are great for kid hunting they will hold up to three.


----------



## Bruz (Feb 14, 2012)

You can search Outlaw Hunt Club on here for pics and lease details. I established this club specifically for kids....We have 5 Families and are looking for a 6th as I have been offered 154 acres adjoining our club. 

River,Corn,Soybeans and Peanut working farm. Deer,Ducks,Turkey,Hogs and Predators.

Thanks

Robert


----------



## guntrader33 (Feb 16, 2012)

ttt


----------

